# Expat with Online Business?



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello

Do any of you run an online business in Cyprus??

I have started an online business with a view to moving over and running it from Cyprus but would like to hear from people who have done the same. My income will be from advertising. My target market is global so I am not focusing on the Cypriot market.

I also run an SEO/Internet marketing company from the UK but I don't think this would work living in Cyprus so I have made other arrangements (like the above).

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Regards
Simon


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

I am guessing not then


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

A lot depends on what sort of online business you are running.
Many are already being done. 
Cypriots are very jealous ofanyone they think is doing ok and might be taking custom from them so you need to make sure that your business is not based in Cyprus so that they can't do anything to try to get you closed down.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Veronica.

I am guessing no-one on here runs an online website??

The site I have started is football related and attracts people from all over the globe, I am pleased to say.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi SWJ, I run my online business from Cyprus, we lease vans and cars back in the UK, all our clients are based in the UK, our landline phone numbers from the business in the UK are now worked via the internet, so as far as our customers are aware we are still sat in our offices in Pembrokeshire and Manchester. All our new customers come from our web sites, we have just opened another internet advertising business - again aimed at the UK market. 
Let me know if you have any more questions.
Steve


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

steveg63 said:


> Hi SWJ, I run my online business from Cyprus, we lease vans and cars back in the UK, all our clients are based in the UK, our landline phone numbers from the business in the UK are now worked via the internet, so as far as our customers are aware we are still sat in our offices in Pembrokeshire and Manchester. All our new customers come from our web sites, we have just opened another internet advertising business - again aimed at the UK market.
> Let me know if you have any more questions.
> Steve


Hi Steve

Thanks, so it does work then!

Do you get any issues with the internet and voip??

Regards
Simon


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, our business is internet based and besides connection being lost more frequently than in the US (and I would guess the UK) and slower download speeds it wouldn't really matter as long as your market is global you could be anywhere I would imagine. As for your SEO business you could also do that from anywhere, right? I do all of our SEO and online marketing. The only issue I sometimes have is trying to work from the US on UK/Cyprus sites some people think it is fishy and/or I am trying to spam because of the US IP address.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello

I could do the SEO business from anywhere but my customers (that is one) require me in their office 4/5 days a month (I could fly back to the UK i guess). It might work I think but I am pleased to hear that the internet/VOIP holds out in CY...

We are going to be coming out for a couple of months shortly to see how it goes. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah the downtime is worse than the UK, VOIP is sometimes a problem when the broadband decides to go down, end up phoning the customers back and blaming the old British Telephone company.......We use a proxy server with a UK IP address, 6US Dollars a month, also lets us watch TV via the internet so am able to get BBC1,2,3,4, ITV 1,2,3,4, both iPlayers, Channel4 and 5 on demand, also signed upto Sky on their monthly ticket, basic package for £15, a company over here is charging 300euros to do this via a box!
Good luck with the trip if you need anything else just ask.
Steve


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Steve!


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Steve


----------

